# Air Pump Hose for Blackburn TPS-2 Flr Pump



## dougcripplcrkman30 (May 19, 2010)

Anyone out there that might have an intact hose for this pump? The end broke where
you attach to the tire. I knw, Blackburn has a good warranty, wld just like to keep
the old unit working, Blackburn no longer stks parts for this pump. I wld be willing
to pay shipping cost on the hose if anyone might have one. Any help or suggestions is
appreciated. Thanks 

Doug


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

What broke, the hose or the head? If the hose broke near the end, you can cut off the broken part and re-attach the head using a hose clamp. It will be a little shorter, but it will work. If it's the head, Blackburn will give you a new one. The new design is different, but it works. I just got one, after I wrote to them trying to replace a worn gasket. It took them a week or two to respond, but they sent me a whole new head for no charge.

If you really want to replace the hose, you can probably get something that works at a hardware store. It doesn't have to be identical. Compressed air hoses come in a few standard sizes, and you can probably get one that matches. Hose clamps allow you to get a tight seal even if there's a little play.


----------



## dougcripplcrkman30 (May 19, 2010)

*Blackburn tsp-2*

The actual head broke where it connects to the wheel on the bike. The hose is good
all the way up from the bottom of the pump. Not sure where to find that part, maybe i'll
try some hardware store or whatever? Any suggestions, just need the stem hd that
connects to valve stem.:aureola:


----------



## [email protected] (May 14, 2010)

Doug, you can cut the hose an use one of these http://www.bikepartsexpress.com/mm5...e_Code=BPE&Product_Code=PU9993&Category_Code=


----------



## dougcripplcrkman30 (May 19, 2010)

*Rplcmt hd Blackburn Pump*

Hey, thanks for the tip-I am in touch with one of the parts place and if they think it is
compatible with my pump I will order it. Thanks


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Blackburn has a lifetime warranty. Email them, and they'll send you a head for free. The design might be different but it will work. Attaching it to the hose is simple.


----------



## dougcripplcrkman30 (May 19, 2010)

*Rplcmt hd Blackburn Pump*

Thanks to everyone with the tips, hope to hv the ol pump working soon

Doug:thumbsup:


----------

